# Wasps In Weatherhead



## miker65 (Aug 9, 2020)

I noticed wasps entering the weatherhead on my service entrance on my roof. 

I know your supposed to do this stuff at night but this was during the day during heavy activity. I went ahead and removed the weatherhead cap and found a huge active nest. I removed the nest and cleaned off the cap to the weatherhead and put it back on and applied deltamethrin dust inside.


After an hour, with the nest removed and entrance dusted, there is still heavy activity. 



My plan is to wait till I dont see any activity and seal the weatherhead with duct seal. In the meantime, since the inside is coated with delta dust, I am hoping they wont rebuild in the same location. 



Do you think they would build in the same location that has been treated? Do you feel I removed the nest prematurely? 


Thank you, 

Mike


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I think you have a lot of guts. How'd you do that.


(I run into wasps once in a while ...and just shoot them up with that long straem wasp spray..... I've not had any problem with them returning.)


----------



## miker65 (Aug 9, 2020)

Im probably more stupid than brave but carefully i went up and sprayed it with soapy water and they dispersed long enough to remove cover/nest and toss it to the ground. But than I realized I didnt actually kill any, I just removed their nest and now they are pissed off going in there to find nothing. 



Im more afraid of the wasps chewing thru wire insulation... is that possible?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Never heard of that...I don't think so.


(Maybe this belongs in the "mistakes " thread: But I was taking out an unused swamp cooler on a 5/12 roof...and pulling off a panel..there was a wasp nest I disturbed.....

First response is to run....then realize I was on the roof...I jumped to a close by Aspen tree...did not get stung.)

That wasp spray is really good....drops them straight to the ground immediately.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@miker65, welcome!

Sounds like you had mud-daubers or some similar small-nest wasp that let you just toss 'em.

Hornets and yellow-jackets, not so much. But, you wouldn't have tried, oh no disturb their nest and it's like special wasp forces . . . . .


----------



## rescuerenee (Aug 10, 2020)

@miker65 I just had to reply to say "I'm not worthy" 
I am absolutely *terrified* of wasps. So, kudos to you! 👊


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you every encountered those RED wasps down south in Louisiana.

They are *really aggressive* when disturbed....they somehow know who disturbed them and will gang chase you as you run away.

You have to hit their nest with wasp spray at night with no lights on....dose their nest and run like heck inside.


----------



## miker65 (Aug 9, 2020)

They are paper wasps for sure. 24 hours after I removed the nest (which was about the size of a 6" sub from subway) and there is still heavy activity... I puffed dust into the weatherhead cap again this morning and have sprayed wasps directly that are crawling around it.

Once a nest is gone, will they leave at some point? Is it normal for their to be some hanging around after removal?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

miker65 said:


> They are paper wasps for sure. 24 hours after I removed the nest (which was about the size of a 6" sub from subway) and there is still heavy activity... I puffed dust into the weatherhead cap again this morning and have sprayed wasps directly that are crawling around it.
> 
> Once a nest is gone, will they leave at some point? Is it normal for their to be some hanging around after removal?


My experience is they usually leave, though it takes a while. Often they come back at night and hang out; if they do that, you can hit them with some malathion or sevin. Or that nasty, overpriced (but sadistically thrilling :devil3 bee and wasp killer.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure specifically about paper wasps.....but shy of a few hours, maybe a day, I've always seen them dissapear.


----------



## MiroLagy (6 mo ago)

I’ve actually seen some of those red wasps being aggressive. Luckily it was just a video, but it was already enough for me to piss myself, actually. A few weeks ago, I had to get rid of wasps too. I have a friend who knows how to get rid of pests because he works at a pest control service. I’m happy I’ve made such a friend cause I’d never do it myself. Wasps are so scary. I’m afraid of them because I have never been bitten by a wasp. That’s why IDK what to expect. Anyway, keep us updated on your issue


----------

